# L'Simba du loups de Soleil 2008 Mali Nat'l



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Marina and Simba 98 points, High Obedience 2008 Mali Nationals. Proud to have her in our Club again. 
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=4UYGr2FsBZc


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Just *gotta* love those loups de Soleil dogs. I know I do...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tell me where it got the 2 points off? Handler help? An absolutely perfect "obedience" - my congratulations


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Marina and Simba 98 points, High Obedience 2008 Mali Nationals. Proud to have her in our Club again.
> http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=4UYGr2FsBZc


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwQPvLBKio4&feature=related
I'll toss on the protection portion of the show
Heh Jeff stay the hell out!


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

It would be really hard to anything about this team -- even for Jeff
Great Trainer, Great Handling, Great dog!

just watching Marina work makes me stand up straight for 2 days.
great, great great!!!
\\/

I have some of her crazy perfect tracking too. Mike or Sarah, ask her if she minds me posting it


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> It would be really hard to anything about this team -- even for Jeff
> Great Trainer, Great Handling, Great dog!
> 
> just watching Marina work makes me stand up straight for 2 days.
> ...


Jeff just stated in another post all the top level Schutzhund Mals are shit go figure :lol:
A couple of weeks ago we were out and she laid down over a 1000 pace FH type track it would have been a very deep V it was fun. I'll let ya know on the video


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike, nice try with the disinformation. Reading is fundamental man, and your reading comprehension scores must have blown hard in school.

It's OK, there are plenty of you with reading comprehension problems doing dogsports.

It is good to see a nice performance, but really, the dog looks like if it starts to rain he is going to drown. He looks like a retard heeling like that.

At least he is sort of in the heel position for some of it. I know that "forging" is tough to fix, but the Sch tards just go ahead and let it go. I also liked the little dance before the start to keep the dog under control. I don't remember being able to worm around like that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, and Mike, can you tell us where a dog should be when heeling????

Mike, is heel a command ?????

Still, it is an open book, you haven't been able to answer shit so far. I should tell you anything, why ? ? ? ? ?

Ask Lisa, she will help you. LOL


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh, and Mike, can you tell us where a dog should be when heeling????
> 
> Mike, is heel a command ?????
> 
> ...


WHAT? you couldn't stay out now look your all whipped up. I don't even know what your trying to say. She got 98 points.
Just put down the bottle or bong and go to bed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! Very professional performance!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Jeff just stated in another post all the top level Schutzhund Mals are shit go figure





Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Mike, nice try with the disinformation. Reading is fundamental man, and your reading comprehension scores must have blown hard in school.




It would be hard to say which of you contributed less to this thread.

Take it to PMs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: WHAT? you couldn't stay out now look your all whipped up. I don't even know what your trying to say. She got 98 points.
Just put down the bottle or bong and go to bed.

Exactly, where is heel supposed to be again??? Silly Sch people.

Answer the question buddy, where is heel ?? And if so, how is that score possible?????


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Excellent trainer and performance. Very nice relationship and so in tune.

My hat is off, bravo!!

Max


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice performance. I thought the judging for the B & C at the AWMA was too inconsistent. I thought Marina should of got more points, personaly a perfect score when watching video of different trials the same judge judged. But what can you do. Marina and Simba are a nice team and it is a pleasure to watch the bong they have as a team.

Regards

Mario


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Pst,,, Mario, they have a bonD.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Doh!....sorry about that


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Freudian slip, eh? :mrgreen:

Wonderful video of an amazing team. What a pleasure to watch.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh, and Mike, can you tell us where a dog should be when heeling????
> 
> Mike, is heel a command ?????
> 
> ...


Jeff you have asked this question on this and the schutzhund post on this board. On the schutzhund post, I believe you indicated the dog is correct when in line with the handlers hip, which is wrong. Correct free heeling position dictates the dog's shoulder blade be level with the handlers knee. When I watch the video of the dog who is the subject of this post, I see a dog who's shoulder is in line with his handlers' knee and therefore is in correct position. If I were to think the dog was to be in line with handlers hip I would think the dog was forging, but of course, I would then be wrong.

Also as far as the backing up shit at the beginning, I imagine the judge had not yet indicated to the handler to start exercize - otherwise she would have been penalized heavily for such stuff. 

Super nice OB, something most of us mortals can only dream of ever turning in.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Marina and Simba 98 points, High Obedience 2008 Mali Nationals. Proud to have her in our Club again.
> http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=4UYGr2FsBZc


Really impressive! The dog looks like it would march with her through anything...

:-$:-$:-$Where's the perfect OB routine where after the about-turn, the leg comes straight up, then a squat shuffle, etc., ala Monty Python's John Cleese?:lol::-$:-$ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wippooDL6WE


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Susan, when you are standing, where is your knee at ????? I cannot imagine they are talking about when the knee is in motion.

Perhaps you could tell us where this information is found.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Susan, when you are standing, where is your knee at ????? I cannot imagine they are talking about when the knee is in motion.
> 
> Perhaps you could tell us where this information is found.


If I may? That would be on page 37 of your Schutzhund manual that is if you had one :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Susan, when you are standing, where is your knee at ????? I cannot imagine they are talking about when the knee is in motion.
> 
> Perhaps you could tell us where this information is found.


Well Jeff, When I walk my knee moves, it most certainly is not level with my hip, but then perhaps you walk differently? As to this couldn't possibly be a description of an exercize in motion, wrong again Jeff:

IPO 3 RULES PAGE 47 HEELING OFF LEASH:

"OUT OF THE BASIC POSITION THE DOG IS TO FOLLOW THE HANDLER ATTENTIVELY, HAPPILY AND IN A STRAIGHT MANNER. THE DOGS SHOULDER BLADE MUST REMAIN LEVEL WITH THE HANDLERS LEFT KNEE, WHEN THE HANDLER STOPS, THE DOG MUST STOP QUICKLY AND STRAIGHT WITHOUT ANY INFLUENCE FROM THE HANDLER"

So tell me Jeff, have we answered your question to your satisfaction?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So if this is so, then why is the dog always in front???? Your knee moves with your leg back and forth. 

The blade on most Sch dogs is usually stuck to the front of the handlers thigh, with his ass end kicked out. Is that a straight manner ? ? ?

Or maybe your translation from German is weird.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So if this is so, then why is the dog always in front???? Your knee moves with your leg back and forth.
> 
> The blade on most Sch dogs is usually stuck to the front of the handlers thigh, with his ass end kicked out. Is that a straight manner ? ? ?
> 
> Or maybe your translation from German is weird.


Jeff, as usual you have no clue what you are talking about and this time you are really making yourself look like an even bigger ass than usual. I don't know why you are so bitter about schutzhund and I don't really care.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Back to the actual topic:

As I said, when I watch this video I am super impressed with this team. I would love to see more of them, so if you have any more video, please share!:smile: :smile: 

Jeff I will try to discuss this with you civilly once more:

Go back and watch this video. This dog is not forging or crowding. He is walking straight, as dogs are supposed to do. Usually you will see crowding during heeling in the protection phase, especially when heeling away from the helper, as the team is moving towards the sport from where they will be doing the courage test exercise, and yes, it is not dinged. While you may see many dogs crowding at club level during part B, if you take a look at modern dogs, there is very little of it at the regional, national & international levels. Are the dogs perfect even at the upper levels - no. Should handlers strive for perfection even at the club level - yes.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Locked until someone asks me to unlock it. I feel like i'm supervising a kindergarten this evening.


----------

